# Choco-Brandy Balls



## crewsk (Nov 12, 2004)

These are great for the holidays. You can make them in advanced for parties or to have as a special treat when gusets drop by.

2 1/2C finely crushed chocolate wafer cookies, divided
1 1/4C granulated sugar
1/2C butter or margarine, melted
1/2C finely choped pecans
1/4C brandy
Powdered sugar

Line an airtight container with wax paper; set aside. In large mixing bowl, combine 2C chocolate wafer crumbs, granulated sugar, butter, pecans, & brandy. Stir util well blended(mixture will be crumbly).

Shape mixture into 1 inch balls. Roll balls in remaining 1/2C wafer crumbs of powdered sugar. Place balls in prepared container. Store in fridge. Yield: 2 1/2 dozen.


----------

